# Louisiana Limits Fill the Freezer Part 2



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]
*

Well Barry has come and gone, with little effect on Sabine Lake. In fact the water is in the best shape I have seen this year. Trout are real hungry and biting most anything you throw at them.

If you would like to get in on the action send me a PM with your email address and I'll send you my fishing calendar.

Remember other guides will take you fishing, but Captain Marty will take you CATCHING!!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

How come you're taking these pictures at a Texas boat ramp?


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

Trouthappy said:


> How come you're taking these pictures at a Texas boat ramp?


Because that is where to cleaning table is located!!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

LOMA!!!!


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

When I fish with Capt Marty, we launch in La , catch a lot of fish, load the boat back on the trailer in LA and then head to Texas to clean them. You can clean your fish in any State.:headknock


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lmao*

you can do what you want with your fish regardless of where you catch them. you don't have to click pics and clean them as you catch them, before they go in the cooler. you can stop anywhere on this green earth, clean and snap pics. there is no law that i know of that prevents this. he is simply using the most convenient cleaning table available. smh :headknock:texasflag


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Don't know the answer to that but we have done it alot and no problems.


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

impulse said:


> What would have happened if a Texas game warden happened by and seen them hauling a LA limit out in Texas, and cleaning them on a Texas ramp?
> 
> Seems like a valid topic of discussion. I'm not sure the law is so clear.
> 
> ...


As usual, *impulse* you are letting you alligator mouth overload your hummingbird a**!!
Youâ€™re NOT smarter than a fifth grader if you donâ€™t understand the law. The law reads:
https://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/o...ng-regulations

It is unlawful to import a wildlife or aquatic resource into this state or possess a resource taken outside this state unless:

the person possesses a valid hunting, fishing, or other applicable license, endorsement, tag, permit, or document for the state or country in which the resource was legally taken; and

a person produces, upon request of a game warden, a valid driverâ€™s license or personal identification certificate.

This statement is a little confusing, but it is legal to possess fish in Texas taken from outside the state.


----------

